# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  "The Citizens Rule Book" - Now online

## SeekLiberty

Every state Citizen, and even every "citizen of the United States" [federal citizen]  should study this well. 

You can read it online here:

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/7006/rulebook.html

You can download a nice version of it in PDF here:

http://apfn.org/pdf/citizen.pdf

You can also order a printed pocket guide of it inexpensively here for yourself and to hand out to others: (from the source)

http://www.knowledgehouse.info/whitten.html

- SL

----------


## unclesammovie

Thanks

----------

